# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  عصير مسموم أنهى حياة متفوق في كلية الحصن في اربد

## أميرة قوس النصر

توفي الشاب ص.ح (23) عاما متأثرا بإصابته جراء تناوله كأس عصير مسموم في كلية الحصن الجامعية في محافظة إربد شمالي الأردن .
وحسب ما أفاد خال المتوفى في حديثه مع  الطيف  فإن المتوفى نقل الى مستشفى الأمير راشد العسكري في إربد منذ يوم الثلاثاء الماضي عندما كان يهم بكتابة سؤال إمتحان على وشك الانعقاد في الكلية وسقط أمام الطلاب مغشيا عليه حينها تم طلب طبيب الكلية الذي تبين عدم وجوده وقت وقوع الحادث كما أن الممرض المناوب امتنع عن تقديم الإسعاف للشاب المرحوم بحجة عدم معرفته بتشخيص الحالة مما استدعى طلب الدفاع المدني الذي أتى على الفور لكن الشاب وصل المستشفى وكان قلبه متوقفا عن العمل منذ 7 دقائق, ولم تجدي محاولات الأطباء لإنعاشه اصطناعيا حيث ظل في حالة غيبوبة كاملة حتى توفاه الله صباح الأربعاء.

وأضاف خال المتوفي لـ" الطيف " أن قريبه المتوفى كان قد تناول كأسا من العصير فبيل توجهه الى قاعة الإمتحان ولاحقا تبين عند تشريح الجثة ظهر الأربعاء وجود آثار لمادة "الليانيد" السامة والتي رجح تقرير الطب الشرعي وجودها في العصير الذي تناوله.

وختم قريب المتوفي حديثه لـ" الطيف " أنه لا يستبعد وجود شبهة جنائية في وفاة قريبه رغم أن لاعداوات سابقة له إلا أن تفوقه الدراسي الملفت والذي أهله لأن يكون معيدا في الكلية قد يكون سببا للغيرة والحسد منه مؤكدا ثقته بالتحقيقات التي باشرتها الأجهزة الأمنية منذ وقوع الحادث في الكشف عن ملابساته وفاعليه.

وعلمت ايضا أن جثمان الشاب المرحوم سيشيع من مسجد الصريح الجنوبي في إربد الى مقبرة البلدة بعد صلاة ظهر يوم الجمعة.

.

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بماذا أرثيك اخي العزيز ... بماذا أرثيك؟!فالعبارات تتشابه، والكلمات تتكرر، وتعيد الجمل نفسها في كل نعي . ...
تمنيت لو أنني أملك لغة جديدة فريدة من نوعها كروحك الطاهرة لأحفر حروفها على هذه الصفحات وعلى جدران ذاكرة الزمان ،
فقد لا تدرك الشمس على أي يوم قد طلعت إلا أن كل من عرفك يعلم أنه يوم عصيب توقف فيه أحن وأطيب قلب عرفوه عن الخفقان..
قلب تحمل الكثير .... وشارك الكثيرين همومهم وأحزانهم قبل أفراحهم 
غفر الله لك وأسكنك فسيح جناته

----------


## بياض الثلج

الله يرحمه ما حدا بموت ناقص عمر 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بس هاد بجوز مات غدر الله لا يوفقه اللي كان السبب

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]نعم سمعت بالقصة وآلمتني الصراحة .. وهذه علامة اخرى فارقة .. تدلل على فشل (حفنة) من شبابنا الغيور الحاقد ، تمنيت لو ان هذا الحقد الأسود ينصب في مكانه الصحيح .. هناك حيث يجب ان يكون  :Eh S(2): [/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اذا امه راضيه عنه الي عملها في معه حل من اثنين بفضل اولهما اما بنتحر 
او بسلم حاله لانه اذا انعرف الاعدام قليل عليه ول عليه ول هاي روح مش لعبه 
الواحد بقتل صرصور بظل منظره معلق بباله فما بالك بني ادم جدا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

إلى رحمه الله 
الله يرحمه و يصبر أهله

----------


## محمد العزام

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

الله يرحمه ويصبر اهله

----------


## رنيم

الله يرحمه 
يسلموو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي

صدق الله العظيم[/align]

----------


## احمد العزايزة

[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي

صدق الله العظيم[/align]

----------


## keana

رحمه الله عليه والله العظيم صعقت لهذا الخبر 

رحمه الله عليه رحمه الله عليه
اللهم اسكنه الفردوس الاعلى  
لا اله الا الله



لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله 
اللهم اجعله من عتقاء شهر رمضان

يعني صفوان اصبح معيد في الكليه؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

تعرفو قرد يشيله هالحيوان يلي عمل بالزلمه هيك شو قلت هالحيا بهالكليه ؟؟؟
جد صار بدها تأديب من كبيرها لصغيرها كل شي فيها مقرف لأ ويزيدوها ويذبحو بعض بطل حد يخجل ما هي لعبه روح الزلمه 
الله يرحمه ويصبر اهله
وقرف يقرف الحمار يلي عمل فيه هيك ..........
الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جنانه

----------


## shams spring

لا اله الا الله  عصير  مسموم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :8b3914fe8f:   :SnipeR (75):  

*انــــا للـه وانــــا اليـــه راجعــــــون 

اللــــه يرحمــــه ويصبر اهله*  :9ec73e7126:

----------


## mylife079

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

الله يرحمه ويصبر اهله

----------


## تاج النساء

الله يرحمه

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]الله يصبر اهله 

ورحمة الله عليه 

اللهم اسكنه فسيح جنانك يا الله [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## Ja'afar Ayed Maaitah

رحم الله ذاك الشاب الصفوان لأنني اعرفه وقد تعرفت عليه في منتدى بناة المستقبل والمرحوم بأذن الله شاب متفوق ومميز ,كما انني اعرف والد المرحوم  جيدا وهم من عائلة على خلق واصحاب دين وصلاح.
                                  انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
 استاذ جامعي/جامعة البلقاء / كلية عمان الجامعية/ عمان 
                                 جعفر عايد المعايطة

----------


## رموش حزينه

*عنجدالله يرحمه ويصبر اهله*

----------


## Rahma Queen

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم"الغيره تقتل"

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يرحمو بعدو بعز شبابو ويكون عند علم الجميع الجاني ما رح يفلت من العقاب سواء بالدنيا أو لآخرة

----------

